# floating amp rack



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i need to build a amp rack that holds two amps in the bottom rack, and one floting centered on top of the two...by the way the rack is going on top of the box...any ideas wouls help...thanks!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

can it be built all out of wood or not???


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i would use some thick acrylic rod to mount them to (clear plexiglass rod).


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

mount the rods to the box, or what???


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

the whole things that makes the amps seem to float is that u can not see the wood or whatever it is secred to. THat is all u have to keep in mind when doing it.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

this is what i want the amp rack to look like...well sort of, you get the idea...i suck at using that paint shit...

great it won't let me add my attachment


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

one guy used metal and fabed up some platform.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

im in the middle of it right now...i should be done tomorrow...ill post pics!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i made one today...after i put it in i'll post up a pic.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

ok..here's my sorta floating amp. this is just the mount for it...when it's mounted you can't really tell the board is there, because its the same shape as the amp (a tad smaller except where the screws are). the wires will run under it so they'll be hidden.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

HERE ARE HOW MINE IS COMING OUT...





















































AND THIS IS WHAT HAPPENDS WHEN YOUR TOO BUSY BUILDING A BOX...YOU BURN YOUR PIZZA...










OH WELL...SHIT HAPPENDS!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks good man. they did a how-to on a floating rack in LRM not to long back...i think they did it in "wild child" that 70 monte. only thing i would change is the board you mount the amps too...make it so you can't tell it's there. (like making it the same size/shape as the amps, or doing a metal frame)


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

im going to eventually that wood i had laying around...but directly behind the box...is the gas tank, so i can't mount anything back there...but i might just mount everything on the top of the box...fuck it, or just leave it how it is...i don't know???


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Watch Pimp My Ride uffin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

lookin good Ralph,,,,it looks like its gonna be too high tho,,like the trunk wont shut..lol..


----------

